# Do you consider this entertainment?



## (^^)Regin (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess in Thailand, if your not in school you would probably do this.

[video=youtube;g6UWh470U7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6UWh470U7I[/video]


----------



## baron (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow what a great way to develop your eye hand coordination and your reflexes.

Are there not some churches in the southern part of U.S. that also play or handle snakes according to Mark 16:18?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 16, 2009)

baron said:


> Wow what a great way to develop your eye hand coordination and your reflexes.
> 
> Are there not some churches in the southern part of U.S. that also play or handle snakes according to Mark 16:18?


Yup, my grandfather was raised in a snake-handling church, I believe.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 16, 2009)

baron said:


> Are there not some churches in the southern part of U.S. that also play or handle snakes according to Mark 16:18?



Rarer now, but they can still be found in Appalachia.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 16, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> baron said:
> 
> 
> > Are there not some churches in the southern part of U.S. that also play or handle snakes according to Mark 16:18?
> ...



Trivia: Ex-pastor Jay Walker was educated at the Appalachian Snake-Handling Seminary.


----------

